
Is Assange the target of a U.S. smear campaign? - jacquesm
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2010/08/21/smear-campaign-suspected-in-assange-arrest/
======
maqr
I'm upvoting this so people can see how bad CNN's "reporting" has become.

The article headline is a question. Is that bad reporting?

They've done no prodding at the Swedish government or anyone involved, so they
have no new information.

They link to the Sweden government's site via translated Google, when Sweden
has also made the page available directly in English.

The quote a couple random internet blogs of no significance, then they quote
Twitter.

There's also the invocation the elusive 'some' ("However, _some_ think the
accusations could be legitimate.") and it all comes to a glorious climax when
with a quote from SomethingAwful's forums (from the "General Bullshit"
section, no less).

Meanwhile, Wikileaks is not seen as a news organization. Something is very
wrong here.

